

Verizon confirms it's working on a tablet with Google - anderzole
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/11/verizon-confirms-its-working-on-a-tablet-with-google/

======
dreyfiz
When did "confirms" become a synonym for "says for the first time"?

~~~
kgermino
Ever since the explosion of tech reporting based almost entirely on
unsubstantiated rumors.

~~~
dreyfiz
That's the thing, though-if there had ever been such a rumor, then OK. I don't
remember ever seeing or hearing a rumor about Verizon working on an Android
tablet. This is just...news. Why is it being reported as if it was a rumor
that came true?

------
megablast
Oh, but they won't sell the Nexus One for them. Interesting.

~~~
larrywright
My understanding wasn't that they refused to sell it, but that they are now
selling the Incredible, which was basically the same thing.

~~~
jackowayed
Yeah, if I had to guess, Verizon told Google that they were free to try to
have their $529 device compete with the nearly-identical $200 device that's
slightly better (though weirdly shaped and likely to get Android updates
slower) and sold in stores, but Google made the obvious prediction that they
wouldn't get the scale necessary to make producing it worthwhile.

~~~
technomancy
Given that the "$200" device requires an expensive monthly contract, it's
really only a better deal for people who are bad at math.

~~~
kmano8
There's no bad math here.. having an "unlocked" phone on vzw doesn't entitle
you to any discount in your plan (like it does on tmobile), so if you have
this CDMA phone you can't switch carriers with, you're not saving anything.

------
macrael
I find it interesting that it is Verizon who is working with Google on this.
As if whoever making the hardware really doesn't matter. Why wouldn't it be
HTC or Dell or someone who is working with Google on this? Does any other
carrier take such an active hand in making devices?

------
jorgeortiz85
So much for iPhone on Verizon :(

